# A Big Installment of Good Ole' Peoria, IL Bottles!



## Plumbata (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been slacking lately as far as relevant content goes, so here are a bunch of great new additions to the Peoria collection!

 Beautiful, un-dug cobalt blue 6 inch medicine bottle embossed "Allaire, Woodward & Co. Peoria, ILL.". They were purveyors of wholesale medicines and botanicals. This rare bottle came from the collections of the historic Lewis Drug Store in Canton, IL. : http://www.landmarks.org/ten_most_2009_6.htm












 Next we have some great Peoria patent meds, some of which are missing from the famed medicine bottle nexus:





 "Dr. Reeders Healing Oil Mf'g. By The R.R&R.R Co. Peoria, ILL."  8 inches tall









 "Dr. Reeders Royal Remedy Mf'g. By The R.R&R.R Co. Peoria, ILL."  9 and 1/4 inches tall.









 I've wanted this one for a long long time, it was one of my "Holy Grail" bottles, now I need to find a new one []. Totally hammered with embossing, I think it's beautiful.
 "Dr. Reeder's Syrup of Tar and Wild Cherry Bark - Warranted - Dose 20 to 30 Drops Every 1/2 Hour Peoria, ILL. For Croup-Coughs Colds & Sore Throat" - 6 and 5/7ths inches tall.













 From left to right; a rare unlisted "Standard Mnf'g Co. Peoria, ILL." 5 and 3/4ths inches tall, an early "Charles Fisher and Co Quick Cure for Headache and Neuralgia Peoria, ILLS. U.S.A." 5 and 1/16th inches tall, a small size "Reid's German Cough & Kidney Cure No Danger From Overdose Contains No Poison Sylvan Remedy Co. Peoria, ILL." 5 and 9/16th inches tall. I had that size with the "kidndy" embossing, but needed the one with correct spelling.

 I have some other "Quick Cures" pictured further down.





 Now we have some pharmacy bottles, a 16 ounce McDougal's, then 2 J. Rettberg Druggists.





 The Lacey Bros and W.R. Peck are both tough bottles.





 The Wheeler is tough, and apparently the Red Cross bottle is quite rare and highly sought-after according to a collector who once owned one and then traded it for some great stuff. I was very pleased to get it, because it is matches a beauteous citrate i dug several years ago (following image).









 More druggists, the "Library Building" and Campen's being tough. The Campen's mold style was patented in 1878.





 Here's a label-only, ABM local med with contents and box.






 Here're a bunch of duplicates I recently obtained, but most are pretty decent, including a "Bowman's Pectoral Syrup Peoria, ILL" which is in better shape than the one I had, a large "Reid's German Cough & Kidney Cure" (already have one with contents) and a smaller  "Reid's German Cough & Kidn*d*y Cure" (got one with contents as well), and 2 more awesome tiny 'Fisher's Quick Cure for Headache & Neuralgia Peoria, ILL" bottles, 4 and 1/8th inches tall.









 Also added this unlisted 24 ounce blown local soda to the collection. It doesn't look like much but it's pretty darn rare. There is a later, mid 1920s ABM 24 ounce from "McMaster", after Derges left the partnership and continued to be quite a successful bottler. The ABM "McMaster" is tough, but the blown "McMaster & Derges" was unlisted and unknown to me. I've dug dozens of the regular sized bottles, but never seen a shard of this big one.





 Got some more floating around but that should be good for now. Thanks for looking and happy hunting people!


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2011)

The Dr.Reeders and the round Red Cross bottles are sweet!


----------



## MichaelFla (Dec 20, 2011)

> a rare unlisted "Standard Mnf'g Co. Peoria, ILL.


 
 I'm trying to learn more about a variety of bottles. Can you tell me what book(s) you use to determine that this is unlisted? I have been a collector since 1976, but have always just... dug. Never worrying about rarity or value. Now I have started wondering about rarity (I started buying more and want to make sure I get decent deals), so am wanting to locate books that will help me with this. 

 I am not trying to redirect this thread, so PMs will work fine.

 If anybody can help I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## edndlm (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice Bottles ! I like the Fisher's Quick Cures ! I haven't seen either size for sale recently back east ! I bought my small clear one from Digger Odell at York PA show many years ago . The Reid's German Cough & Kidney Cure are around , but I always liked the KIDNDY varient ( misspelled ) the best . Error bottles are cool . Ed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting meds and Druggists....Nice.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 20, 2011)

My favorites are the Red Cross ones, especially the citrate! That one's awesome! Let's see some blobs.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

> I've been slacking lately as far as relevant content goes


 
 Hey Plumby,

 Yeah, you have, but you may have partially redeemed your self, with this bunch'a nice glass. [8D]

 Do you know who were all the "R's" involved in the Reeder's R.R. & R.R. Co? They beat Radway by one it looks.

 Really admire this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you posting, and I'm looking forward to seeing more.






 I'd love to see a blow-by-blow account of your restoration on this great girl.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2011)

Stephen as great as everything is, I would kill for a Paterson in that cobalt color....Happy to see you posting again, too bad we don't live closer ....Jim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 21, 2011)

Those are some sweet adds!  I need to get some pics of my recent acquisitions up on here...


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice group of locals. I agree, that cobalt is extra sweet.  ~Jim


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, newly-christened Bixel, Joe and Connor! Blobs  aren't exactly common here; most being buried in privies or old  collections, but I've found a few nice ones over time.

  Michael; the resources I use to determine "listed" status are relatively  few, there are several excellent website/databases which a number of  members here operate or contribute to, a few older and generally less  reliable works, and then these books compiled and printed by the local bottle club:










  The matter of rarity/value is determined by amalgamating consultations with  learned and experienced elders with personal experience/book knowledge and observed  sale prices, when available. "Unlisted" doesn't mean the item is rare or  valuable; just because one size of milk or druggist isn't recorded, it  doesn't necessarily reflect it's scarcity. Perhaps it was so familiar to  the human authors that the bottle didn't warrant description, the  author's resource pool was limited, or those possessing crates of  "unlisted" examples were unaware of the drive to record them. With your  experience you probably have an excellent sense already. Books and lists  are a great resource, but one's eye and experiential database are at  the least equally valuable.

  edndlm - Thanks for your input, it is good to hear about these bottles  from a different perspective. Those "trial size bottle" quick cures are  extremely charming, I am glad to have dug one, a late-throw in a 1915ish  layer, but its embossing was weaker than these 2 new ones. 

  Surf - Glad to know that I've partially redeemed myself! I do not know  what the quadruple R's represent, though not due to a lack of inquest.  Oughta consult some ole' timers. The firm was also known as "Dr. Reeder  Family Medicine Co." and if you search, you can see that the company was  responsible for at least one death due to their "Dr. Reeder's *Pure *and *Unadulterated* Jamaica Ginger" being spiked with *methanol*...  Go figure.  I'll be sure to take a series of pictures detailing the  refurbishment of the sign; there is a nice piece lurking behind the  grime and damage. Regarding its value I have no clue; the main appeal  being the rescuing of a presumably scarce item from the landfill and  oblivion, at least for a while.

  Jim of NJ - Thanks, cobalt bottles from these parts are quite few and  far between. Saw a cobalt druggist fetch 450 a while back, which is a  bit more than i'm presently comfortable spending. Though it would be  nice to be closer, would you equally welcome the extra competition? []

  Taylor - Post them up! you tend to find some cool stuff

  Jim of PA - Thanks, those allaire woodwards also came in amber and clear  glass and represent a respectable proportion of the "color" in my accumulation. After scanning across 100 clear items it is nice to see some royal blue in the mix.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

> I'll be sure to take a series of pictures detailing the refurbishment of the sign; there is a nice piece lurking behind the grime and damage. Regarding its value I have no clue; the main appeal being the rescuing of a presumably scarce item from the landfill and oblivion, at least for a while.


 
 Hey Stephen,

 Thanks. I look forward to seeing the process that you apply.

 With your love of paper ephemera and books, I figure there has been a few swell additions on that front. Perhaps you haven't told us about, thinking we're too glass headed, or maybe not.

 I wouldn't care a fig what value that Ed. Pinaud poster had. It's a wonderful image, and I'm excited that it's going to get some tender loving restoration. You just don't see enough La Belle Ã‰poque posters while tooling through the 21st Century...


----------

